# First go at some bacon with Q-View



## sitkasmoker (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I got the Amaze-N-Smoker in and decided I wanted to make my first bacon.  Got the belly at the local supermarket.  Paying Alaska pricing for it of course:)
	

		
			
		

		
	








Added the cure and pepper because I love CBP on anything and everything. Left for 10 days to cure.







Into the smoker we go with the AMS with maple dust.  Outdoors temp was around 23 degrees so it was a true cold smoke.  Was afraid it was too cold but decided to roll with it and see what happens.







After resting for a day, sliced thick because that is how I like it for sandwiches.







Probably not anywhere close to being my last bacon, it came out great!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2010)

That is great looking bacon. Just out of curiosity what does store bought bacon cost per pound

Once you smoke your own it is hard to eat storebought if you have the option.

How much is porkbutt in your area - You can do the Buckboard too so dont forget that option


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats it looks awesome


----------



## meateater (Dec 22, 2010)

That looks great, sliced thick is the way to go. You'll never go back to store bought even if they gave it away.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 22, 2010)

$5/lb....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.............but i agree with what everyone else said and like gary said, butts for buckboard make great bacon!  btw - yours looks nice too!


----------



## walle (Dec 23, 2010)

Great looking bacon Sitka!


----------



## rw willy (Dec 23, 2010)

Very nice.  Congrats on the cold smoke


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 23, 2010)

Very nice,thats been on my evergrowing to-do list for a while now.congrats


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes your bacon looks fabulous and I know it won't be the last that you make. I made some about  2 years ago and we haven't bought any bacon since. Well except thin bacon for fatties and stuff like that. Now it's some of the best BLT's that we have ever had too.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 23, 2010)

Stop now. Save yourself.

After making bacon 3 times we are hopelessly addicted.

My freezer has 15 pounds of frozen bacon,10 pounds of sausage, and we are already planning the next buy.

Oh yeah..going to make tasso next.

Isn't there a 12 step goup for this?

" Hi my name is Craig and I smoke meat"


----------

